# ISO an interesting and unusual appetizer I had



## Thayne (Apr 18, 2015)

Sometime back I attended an event and on the menu was a particular appetizer that I’ve never come across since. Basically it looked like a poached egg served in a Chinese style spoon, however as soon as you put it in your mouth it basically became a sweet fluid. Hopefully I’ve explained myself enough for someone to be in a position to help. In anticipation, thanks for your time and hopefully an answer.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm thinking molecular gastronomy.  A fruit essence (for example) is extracted from the fruit and process with a chemical to form a liquid ball similar to an egg yolk.  As soon as you put it into your mouth, it breaks and you taste the fruit.


----------



## menumaker (Apr 19, 2015)

Andy, I'm fascinated with your explanation. Can you tell me where i can find more information please and can I do this at home???


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2015)

Although I recognized what the OP was talking about, I've never done it myself.

Just Google "molecular gastronomy".  I believe salt and pepper has tried this.


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2015)

Welcome to DC Thayne. This is a fun and informative forum. Please stick around and join in the fun. 

You found an answer really fast. I am not surprised. There are so many cooks here with all sorts of information just for the asking.


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I'm thinking molecular gastronomy.  A fruit essence (for example) is extracted from the fruit and process with a chemical to form a liquid ball similar to an egg yolk.  As soon as you put it into your mouth, it breaks and you taste the fruit.



Molecular Gastronomy Recipes

There are a lot more sites that also have recipes and other information.


----------

